# A Sin? You Tell Me



## mudbug (Jun 15, 2009)

HH and I went to a graduation party on Saturday, where the hosts had hired a guy to do barbecue for the occasion.

He had a nice-looking cooker, but was using propane instead of charcoal or wood, which I decided to overlook since he was getting a nice smoke ring on the ribs. chickens, and Boston butts he was cooking.

But we had never seen someone take a nice piece of barbecued pork and run it thru a grinder, turning  it into something resembling the texture of some kinds of cole slaw I have seen.  

HH said he wanted to cry, but he is too polite to do such a thing in front of a man who was obviously working hard to make us all some nice barbecue --- but, but MINCED pork??????

I have to admit to a prejudice to the tomato-based sauces for barbecue, and this guy was serving the vinegar-based east NC type of sauce.  My question is, is this another technique typical of that kind of cooking?  I had never seen it before, and our hosts gave us at least a couple of pounds of this stuff to take home.  I have no idea what to do with it, except make some kind of sloppy joes out of it.

Pulled pork and ribs I can deal with jes' fine.  But this was a new one on us, and it just ain't right!


----------



## ErikC (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe not a sin...but hard to call it barbecue for sure!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2009)

On some Food Network shows, I have seen folks serving chopped pork in place of pulled pork.  They used two cleavers to chop up the cooked Boston Butt.  I suppose once you put it on a bun and add some BBQ sauce it should taste OK.

Call me a 'sinner' but I see no problem with a gas smoker as long as there is plenty of wood to make smoke and provide flavor.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 15, 2009)

pulled pork is fork or finger pulled. ground up?  that's potted meat spread.

And I do like the NC vinegar bbq with a good wood smoke pork!  Also love the tomato based and the peppery James River sauce too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 16, 2009)

Pulled....Pulled and Chopped? (A La the method Andy referred to)...Yes! --- Ground??....... Ahmmm no thank you.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 16, 2009)

I have had the ground stuff and while the taste is the good the texture leaves a lot to be desired.  I find it to be too soft and mushy to really make a good sandwich out of it.  It is a technique that gets used in some areas but I'm not a fan.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 16, 2009)

I reckon that fellow was either 
A. Short handed and resorted to mechanical help.
B. Seen it done before and thought it was ok or "cool".
C. Too lazy to chop it up properly.

Having prepared several hundred pounds of barbecue in my time, it does take some work to chop it up properly. I have had barbecue that was treated in such a manner and it is entirely too soft and lacking the texture to make it palatable.   IMHO.


----------



## MJK (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay folks I didn't realize you all were the food police.  I say to each their own and if you don't want toeat something please don't but don't insult my methods of cooking.  with that I will take my leave of this wretched and vile bulletin board for elitists.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 16, 2009)

MJK said:


> Okay folks I didn't realize you all were the food police. I say to each their own and if you don't want toeat something please don't but don't insult my methods of cooking. with that I will take my leave of this wretched and vile bulletin board for elitists.


 

huh?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey, Andy, I know the difference between chopped and minced.  Chopped is good - minced, not so much.  

Turns out that HH thought up a good way to use it:  he spread some BBQ sauce (tomato-based) on a couple of tortillas, then sprinkled them with this minced meat and some shredded pepper jack cheese.  After 15 minutes in the oven at 350, we had us a couple of little BBQ pizzas with a nice, thin crispy crust.

Have to admit also that the grinder the guy was using was a cool old Hobart model (he said it weighed a ton).  However, I would never put barbecue through one.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2009)

mudbug said:


> Hey, Andy, I know the difference between chopped and minced.  Chopped is good - minced, not so much...




We were at a cookout a couple of weeks ago where someone brought pulled pork made in a crock pot.  It was pot of meat mush.  I guess it was overcooked because there wasn't a recognizable piece of pork in the whole pot.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 17, 2009)

That would not be pulled pork in my book.  After it's cooked, you take it (a) off the cooker, (b) out of the oven, (c) out of the crockpot, and THEN pull it and let people build their sandwiches, add sauce, etc. Same with chopped.

But that's just my vile, elitist take on it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2009)

mudbug...But that's just my vile said:
			
		

> You forgot wretched.


----------



## ellakav (Jun 17, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> You forgot wretched.


 

as for my vile, wretched and elitest take on putting pork thru
a meat-grinder, all I can say is that many of the guests must
have forgotten their teeth that day and preferred bbq pork Gerber-Style.

definitely a sin.  remove your meat, pull it apart, let the eaters decide
from there how they want to eat it.


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 17, 2009)

mudbug said:


> That would not be pulled pork in my book. After it's cooked, you take it (a) off the cooker, (b) out of the oven, (c) out of the crockpot, and THEN pull it and let people build their sandwiches, add sauce, etc. Same with chopped.
> 
> But that's just my vile, elitist take on it.


 

Exactly my opinion! Same goes for feeding a crowd burgers. Cook BURGERS and let the people build their own sandwiches. Don't fill the ground meat with everything in you kitchen to try to make them "special".


----------



## Mama (Jun 17, 2009)

Excuse me...but why is everyone being so mean to MJK?  Personally, I don't like my smoked pork ground up but that is no reason to make fun of him.


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mama said:


> Excuse me...but why is everyone being so mean to MJK? Personally, I don't like my smoked pork ground up but that is no reason to make fun of him.


 

Start reading at beginning of this thread. That will enlighten you as to what is going on.


----------



## Alix (Jun 17, 2009)

Mama said:


> Excuse me...but why is everyone being so mean to MJK?  Personally, I don't like my smoked pork ground up but that is no reason to make fun of him.



Mama, I think MJK was being a bit facetious and Mudbug and Andy have known him a long time and are goofing with him a bit. (Just guessing. I know they've all been around an awfully long time.) I'm not getting that they are making fun of him...more some of the stuff thats been said about DC lately I think. 

Am I right guys? Post back so Mama doesn't think you all are being meanies.


----------



## ellakav (Jun 18, 2009)

this whole thread has put a good laugh into what has been a rough
and despair-inducing day.  seriously.  thanks, guys!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jun 18, 2009)

Living in Central America, I've discovered that leftover pulled pork works very well in many Spanish and Latin American dishes, such as tortas (omelets), burritos, quesadillas, enchiladas, and even paella.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 18, 2009)

I had to take time to think about this one. I love and take my BBQ seriously, so this post had me torn between the flavor, and the texture. 

Then I realized, the Gerbers does not make a jar of BBQ, at which point I decided that churning BBQ into a textural mass of nothingness is cruel and unusual punishment.

I can understand that when processing BBQ for a number of people at one time is where you want to have "short-cuts" that save time. Turning BBQ into mush is not one I'd use, or pay someone else to do. If you can't use forks to pull your pork in an efficient manner, bring along someone that can. 
The propane I can forgive (if using wood chips appropriately), but turning bbq into Pablum? Nope, I can't forgive that no matter how good the flavor.

Bob


----------



## blissful (Jun 18, 2009)

A sin?

hmmm 

In WI we have a type of sub, it is called a 'grinder', I'm wondering if they are referring to a grinder? I don't know. They usually have ground meat or seafood, they are good.

'thou shalt not kill'.......a sin? 

I'm not a vegetarian either.

You know another thing, I've met a few people (not children) that only like things easy to chew, like hamburger, hotdogs, sausage....I've always wondered if they grew up not liking having to chew things. 

It takes all types.


----------



## ellakav (Jun 19, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> I had to take time to think about this one. I love and take my BBQ seriously, so this post had me torn between the flavor, and the texture.
> 
> Then I realized, the Gerbers does not make a jar of BBQ, at which point I decided that churning BBQ into a textural mass of nothingness is cruel and unusual punishment.
> 
> ...


 

texture is pretty much a deal-breaker for me.  there are things that
you expect to be mushy...that are supposed to be mushy...like, oh,
oatmeal.  yogurt.  ice cream.  NOT bbq pork.  

living in Kansas City, I can tell you that this is not just wrong.
it is an abomination!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 19, 2009)

ellakav said:


> texture is pretty much a deal-breaker for me.  there are things that
> you expect to be mushy...that are supposed to be mushy...like, oh,
> oatmeal.  yogurt.  ice cream.  NOT bbq pork.
> 
> ...




Ellakav - It did take me a day or so to decide, since the BBQ tasted good, and the smoke ring was there for the not mush stuff. 

But I agree with you. The mush pulled pork is a deal breaker.

I be your pal now... if you are in KC, where is your favorite BBQ place? I had to spend a couple of weeks at the FBI head qtrs there once, and sampled as much as I could.

Bob


----------



## jminion (Jun 23, 2009)

mudbug said:


> HH and I went to a graduation party on Saturday, where the hosts had hired a guy to do barbecue for the occasion.
> 
> He had a nice-looking cooker, but was using propane instead of charcoal or wood, which I decided to overlook since he was getting a nice smoke ring on the ribs. chickens, and Boston butts he was cooking.
> 
> ...


 
Whole hog in the Carolina's is done a few ways, one is to chop the meat of hog with meat cleavers. Some instead of chopping they run the Q through a grinder. Serving with a vinegar sauce is very traditional in North Carolina.


----------



## dave the baker (Jun 23, 2009)

Ellakav: a a vile, wretched elitist of the first order, I couldn't agree with you more. (Did you get that recipe I sent you by PM?).

jminion: Having partaken of many, many helpings of Q in NC, I have never encountered "ground" Q substituted for chopped. Ever. The vinegar sauce, which is supreme, is from the Piedmont area of NC; there are two other sauces from different regions of the state.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 23, 2009)

blissful said:


> A sin?
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ...



Blissful? That's just plain wrong. You should tell your fellow cheese heads to take good care of, and pamper the Q, and the seafood, Not grind them.

Take care of your seafood and Q? They'll take care of you 

Bob


----------



## Claire (Jun 23, 2009)

This is one of those subjects that just crack me up!  Barbecue, and the various "it can only be done THIS way" feelings.  To me, if everyone relaxed and just enjoyed each others' food without saying that it has to be made ONLY the way they've had it all their lives, the world would be a better place.  Maybe some real wars could be averted!  If you don't think beans belong in chili, then cook it that way when YOU are hosting.  If you think barbecue meat should be pulled, do it that way when YOU are cooking.  If you think cassoulet needs rabbit and not duck, YOU cook it and treat your friends.  Otherwise, chow down and say thank you very much!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 23, 2009)

Claire - Don't get us started, or we'll have to start picking on you .  So would you like a little BBQ sauce with your pablum?

Bob


----------



## blissful (Jun 23, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Blissful? That's just plain wrong. You should tell your fellow cheese heads to take good care of, and pamper the Q, and the seafood, Not grind them.
> 
> Take care of your seafood and Q? They'll take care of you
> 
> Bob


 I'll let them know.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2009)

I've only one thing to say, well, maybe two.

1. What's wrong with potted meat?  I love the stuff, especially Libby's brand.

2. I always pull my pork with forks, but have on occasion skipped the long smoking session due to lack of time, cooked in the slow cooker, and then pulled and smoked the pulled pork for half an hour or so in apple wood.  Flavor and texture wise, you couldn't tell the difference between the short-smoked, already shredded meat and the same dish smoked for 12 hours whole.  I have secret methods.   Mooohuahahahaha

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## dave the baker (Jun 23, 2009)

Well spoken NorthWeed.  We've all taken a shortcut or two, usually with some measure of success (thank goodness!).  As for potted meats, yes, they're fine, but they ain't BBQ!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Dave! You expressed exactly how I feel on that.  A good meal tasting meal is not one I'm prone to turn down on based on my nose being stuck to high up in the air.

OTOH, if it ain't Q, it ain't Q.

I happen to like in the oven, and in the slow cooker (both I use when forced to). But there is no substitute for the real deal.

Goodweed - You could slap me silly, put a blindfold on me and ask me to pin the tail on the Q, vs what you turned out of the slow cooker, and the oven, and I'd wager cash on the outcome. Mr nose and tongue would know, and I'd enrich my pocket.

Bob


----------



## jminion (Jun 23, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> jminion: Having partaken of many, many helpings of Q in NC, I have never encountered "ground" Q substituted for chopped. Ever. The vinegar sauce, which is supreme, is from the Piedmont area of NC; there are two other sauces from different regions of the state.


 
here is video on the Skylight Inn and they talk about the fact people grind and it changes the flavor.

slow food rebellion


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2009)

Casper, I've been cooking in all ways and forms for 40 years, and one thing I have learned is not to cook anything for anyone who believes they're an expert.  For example, I have southern friends I'd never fry chicken for, even though hers tastes exactly like my mother's (and she's from NH).  I have a friend who is an expert breakfast cook.  Not going to so much as scramble an egg for him.  And I wouldn't touch barbecue in any form with a ten foot pole, because _everyone_ and only one way to do it, and it is a religion.  I never fixed eastern European food for my in-laws, although my husband says mine is better.  But I never, ever fix a food for someone who thinks that is THEIR specialty.  So you can't pick on me!  Haha!  Seriously, given a choice, I like Korean barbecue or the vinegar based one (I do not have a sweet tooth), prefer pulled to chopped, but then my teeth are still in reasonable shape.  But I simply don't think my preferences are the golden rule.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 24, 2009)

Claire - I hope I didn't imply I'm an expert. Being a "cook" for 39 years qualifies me as someone that can make decent food, but not an expert.

I've also stated that doing the facsimile of Q in the oven or slow cooker is perfectly acceptable. But just because it tastes good, does not make it BBQ.

BBQ is low and slow in the smoke. That's not my definition, it is the accepted definition every where.

Now, if you wanted to cook some spare ribs in the oven, and slather them with BBQ sauce, you could still invite me over, and I would enjoy them. Well, at least the company 

Bob


----------



## Foodfiend (Jun 24, 2009)

Hoot said:


> I reckon that fellow was either
> A. Short handed and resorted to mechanical help.
> B. Seen it done before and thought it was ok or "cool".
> C. Too lazy to chop it up properly.
> ...


 

Or maybe:

 D.  This is the only way he knows or was taught, maybe no-one has ever shown him the 'proper' way to do it.  And since this is the only way he knows how to do it, he thinks everybody is fine with it since they don't want to 'hurt his feelings' by telling him that it's wrong.  

That's my opinion (low as it may be) or best guess, but cie la vie.


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2009)

Foodfiend said:


> Or maybe:
> 
> D.  This is the only way he knows or was taught, maybe no-one has ever shown him the 'proper' way to do it.  And since this is the only way he knows how to do it, he thinks everybody is fine with it since they don't want to 'hurt his feelings' by telling him that it's wrong.
> 
> That's my opinion (low as it may be) or best guess, but cie la vie.


Everyone is forgetting the possibility of option E:

E - He likes it this way.

It would not be my choice, but if he likes it then who is he hurting?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Claire - I hope I didn't imply I'm an expert. Being a "cook" for 39 years qualifies me as someone that can make decent food, but not an expert.
> 
> I've also stated that doing the facsimile of Q in the oven or slow cooker is perfectly acceptable. But just because it tastes good, does not make it BBQ.
> 
> ...


 
You missed a step.  I do smoke the meat in heavy, apple-wood smoke.  but since the meat is already shredded, and ahs been spread out in a large, flat cast-iron pan, it just doesn't take as long for the smoke to permeate the meat.  There is a much greater surface area for the smoke to access.  Believe me, it's not "oven-cooked with barbecue sauce".  It isn't cooked with any sauce at all, just some salt and onions.  The flavor comes from the smoke.  Sauce is put on when the meat is placed into the bun or bread for the sandwich.

And I agree that the traditional slow-smoked version is true Q.  But if in a pinch, and circumstances dictate, then my method is a good substitution, and you don't have to mind the fire for as long (it also uses less wood).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 24, 2009)

Goodweed -

Thanks for another method that I'll try. It actually sounds like a good way of doing it quickly, that you could even do in a regular grill (no smoker needed). I would probably try with a mop though, and keep the wood/coals off to the side. I have a good size non-stick pan for doing veggies on the grill that would work.

I could even put it directly over the cools for the last 15 minutes or so, and have lots of bark 

Bob


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Goodweed -
> 
> Thanks for another method that I'll try. It actually sounds like a good way of doing it quickly, that you could even do in a regular grill (no smoker needed). I would probably try with a mop though, and keep the wood/coals off to the side. I have a good size non-stick pan for doing veggies on the grill that would work.
> 
> ...


 
I set my charcoal in two piles, on either side of the kettle, with a drip pan half filled with water in the middle.  The wood goes on top of the coals.  This creates a cooler, indirect heat that keeps the meat from drying out, and provides a great volume of smoke.  The meat goes over the drip pan, in my cast iron pan.  I stir it about every ten minutes to make sure all meat is exposed to the smoke.

Like you said, it's not true Q, but when you have to work all day at your day-job, and are expected to present smokey pulled pork for a birthday or other occasion, it does the job, and is very tasty.  Just make sure that there is plenty of juice from the original cooking pan in with the meat.  You get all of that slippery, rich collagen viscosity and juiciness going on with the meat and smoke flavor.  It's pretty hard to tell from the real thing.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Goodweed - I copy/pasted your experience into a file I'll pullout the next time I pull my pork 

Bob


----------



## ellakav (Jun 24, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Claire - Don't get us started, or we'll have to start picking on you .  So would you like a little BBQ sauce with your pablum?
> 
> Bob


 
bwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!! *snort*
I couldn't have said it any better myself!!

I will NOT 'chow down' on ground up 'pulled' pork...basically because
I can't...
how do you chow down on drinkable meat??


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 24, 2009)

ellakav said:


> bwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!! *snort*
> I couldn't have said it any better myself!!
> 
> I will NOT 'chow down' on ground up 'pulled' pork...basically because
> ...




ellakav - You could always dry it out a bit, smear it on a cracker as an appetizer, and call it *Bâté (in place of pâté)*

Bob


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2009)

Goodweed - next time put apple juice in the water pan.  I'm staying out of this conversation......I have an opinion about bbq and if anyone wants to come to my house you can taste my opinion!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 25, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Goodweed - next time put apple juice in the water pan.  I'm staying out of this conversation......I have an opinion about bbq and if anyone wants to come to my house you can taste my opinion!



I wasn't _really _picking on Goodweed... as I mentioned, any of you guys want to invite me over for some pulled pork you made in the oven, or in the slow cooker, just don't call me late to dinner, and make sure the buns are fresh 

And I'll be sure to show proper appreciation.

Bob


----------



## ellakav (Jun 25, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> ellakav - You could always dry it out a bit, smear it on a cracker as an appetizer, and call it *Bâté (in place of pâté)*
> 
> Bob


 



that just seems so wrong...I like it!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 30, 2009)

Alix said:


> Am I right guys? Post back so Mama doesn't think you all are being meanies.


 
I am definitely not a meanie.  Remember rule #6:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f6/rules-for-newbies-56826.html


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 21, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I've only one thing to say, well, maybe two.
> 
> 1. What's wrong with potted meat? I love the stuff, especially Libby's brand.
> 
> ...


 
Now that right there is right up there with boiling ribs before ya smoke them!


----------



## TheMetalChef (Jul 21, 2009)

I sooooo am going to have to post pictures when we get my "redneck smoker" finished...

(Refrigerator, insulated with fireproof materials and completely foil-tacked inside, connected via stovepipe to an old pot-belly wood stove)

Can cook more Q in less time than most of the big boy Q pits that cost thousands of dollars, only I have better control over the heat, and with the perfectly sealed system (and the extra tweak of the chimney pipe placed lower than the intake pipe) I get more smoke into the meat.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 22, 2009)

To me pulled pork is cooked like this







And is served like this


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2009)

bourbon said:


> To me pulled pork is cooked like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, man does that look good!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 28, 2009)

Paymaster, you have to build up some rep before dissing Goodweed...


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Snoop Puss said:


> Paymaster, you have to build up some rep before dissing Goodweed...


Actually no dis intended,but....

I don't have alota "rep" here on this board,but I been around and have some at other spots on the web. But no matter my rep,I call'm like I see'm. Cook'n Q in a crock pot and boiling ribs before ya smoke them is just shortcuts. I don't shortcut,not my way but who really cares. You can put long floppy ears on a cat but it don't make him a rabbit.


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2009)

Everyone here has the same rep no matter how new or seasoned they may be. As long as everyone is respectful (which I believe everyone has been) then there are no issues, just differences of opinion which is always welcome.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 5, 2009)

Claire said:


> Casper, I've been cooking in all ways and forms for 40 years, and one thing I have learned is not to cook anything for anyone who believes they're an expert.  For example, I have southern friends I'd never fry chicken for, even though hers tastes exactly like my mother's (and she's from NH).  I have a friend who is an expert breakfast cook.  Not going to so much as scramble an egg for him.  And I wouldn't touch barbecue in any form with a ten foot pole, because _everyone_ and only one way to do it, and it is a religion.  I never fixed eastern European food for my in-laws, although my husband says mine is better.  But I never, ever fix a food for someone who thinks that is THEIR specialty.  So you can't pick on me!  Haha!  Seriously, given a choice, I like Korean barbecue or the vinegar based one (I do not have a sweet tooth), prefer pulled to chopped, but then my teeth are still in reasonable shape.  But I simply don't think my preferences are the golden rule.



Claire... I'm not sure that I have a true "specialty", but maybe that's because I'm always open to learning something new.  If you had me over you could make anything you liked and I'd feel privileged to be invited... and even more grateful if you deigned to pass on any little secrets about the meal. 

As to the ground "pulled" pork... it doesn't sound appetizing, but I guess I'd have to try it before making a judgment (and that judgment would even then be strictly a matter of personal preference).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 6, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Actually no dis intended,but....
> 
> I don't have alota "rep" here on this board,but I been around and have some at other spots on the web. But no matter my rep,I call'm like I see'm. Cook'n Q in a crock pot and boiling ribs before ya smoke them is just shortcuts. I don't shortcut,not my way but who really cares. You can put long floppy ears on a cat but it don't make him a rabbit.



Paymaster;  I saw no disrespect in yoru post, and I agree that a boston butt, slow roasted on the Q is certainly the best way to go, if you have proper equipment, time, and a bit of experience.  But when I have to make something tasty in a hurry, and all I have is My Webber Kettle to smoke the meat in, then I use the technique I described earlier.  

And as for rep, is that an Adams I see in that fly vice, and did you tie it?  It's a bit small in the picture to tell.  And have you tried tying the parachute version?  If you want to make a pretty fly, tie a parachute adams using furnace hackle making sure to include some of the black coloring of the feather.  

If you love tying flies, and using them to catch a mess of brookies, then we have somehting else in common besides a love of good food.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2009)

RP, barbecue in America is probably like cassoulet in France or other dishes around the world.  Everyone has an opinion on exactly how it should be done and won't look at anyone elses.  I was appalled to learn that one place I lived, boiling ribs and putting them in a sugary-sweet bottled barbecue sauce was barbecue.  Come on, shouldn't the meat at least be introduced to coals or wood?  THEN I learned what I called barbecued chicken most places is considered grilled chicken, what was called barbecued chicken (or other meats) was what I grew up calling smoked.  After many years of traveling, I've learned to just call anything I make, "Claire's xyz"  That way I don't get in trouble with anyone!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 7, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Paymaster; I saw no disrespect in yoru post, and I agree that a boston butt, slow roasted on the Q is certainly the best way to go, if you have proper equipment, time, and a bit of experience. But when I have to make something tasty in a hurry, and all I have is My Webber Kettle to smoke the meat in, then I use the technique I described earlier.
> 
> And as for rep, is that an Adams I see in that fly vice, and did you tie it? It's a bit small in the picture to tell. And have you tried tying the parachute version? If you want to make a pretty fly, tie a parachute adams using furnace hackle making sure to include some of the black coloring of the feather.
> 
> ...


 
We are cool! The fly in the avatar is a Willow Fly. It immitates a large early summer mayfly that hatch on the warm sections of the Chattahoochee river here in Gawga. I tie most every day and must say that as a hobby it ranks right up there with BBQ as to favorites.I have tied a few Para Adams in my time. They are quite effective on Georgia Brookies. Here is a larger pic of the Willow Fly.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 7, 2009)

I don' want to hijack this thread.  So I'll open another topic.  Adn this one will ask for recipes, but not the kind that we eat.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PaniniGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

Yikes,

I have seen this in a few places in the South.  If they set the blades right, they can get a chunkier product.


----------



## vagriller (Feb 3, 2010)

I have had some pretty fine pork bbq, and I prefer a more substantial texture myself. My FIL's church buys pork bbq from some place in NC, and they grind it (I guess) pretty fine. I wouldn't call it mush though. I can still tell it's pork bbq.


----------

